# BBQ Jerky recipe??



## snickers104 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking for a BBQ Jerky recipe that uses a cure...either Cure #1 or Tenderquick.  Buddy of mine at work would like me to make him some and I cant find a good recipe using the cure.  Dont want to make it without the cure....I know some people will say its ok...dont want to start a fight over this....I prefer to use it.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tequilero (Feb 28, 2013)

www.lemproducts.com/product/4633/jerkyseasonings
9153 9154 are great flavors. Follow the instructions. Always taste the seasoning prior to adding meat. If its too salty add water to make it taste right. Otherwise your jerky will be too salty. 
Cure is in the package. 
Leave in the spices in your refrigerator at least 12 hours 24 is better
Good luck!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=+BBQ+Jerky+recipe+that+uses+a+cure&type=all


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 1, 2013)

When I make my jerky (Elk or otherwise) I use Tender Quick or a pre-packaged all-in-one from Hi-Country. If you follow the directions, TQ will work pretty good w/o being too salty. I just make-up how I want my jerky to taste...pepper, garlic, brown sugar, etc...I marinate for 24 hours in the fridge w/ TQ on board, it recommends rinsing it off afterwards (I don't) as I allow for it to be the only "salt" I add. My Jerky turns out awesome.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134141/elk-jerky-take-ii-and-smoked-salsa

Good Luck and Happy Smokin'

~Brett


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been using acleggs stuff, great flavor, very reasonable on the price. I buy mine online from best southern seasonings.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2013)

I am not sure what you mean by BBQ Jerky but...After some research it appears that most recipes call for marinating the Beef, 1/4" slices or less, it what is essentially BBQ Sauce and Smoking to desired texture. Give this a try...JJ

BBQ Beef Jerky

5lb Beef, 1/4" strips cut with the grain

2C Ketchup

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Brown Sugar, Honey or Maple Syrup

1/4C Mustard

1/4C Soy Sauce

1/4C Worcestershire Sauce

2tsp Onion Pwd

2tsp Garlic Pwd

2tsp Chili Pwd

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Salt

1tsp Cure #1

1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Optional

2T Molasses

2T Bourbon Whiskey

Marinate the Beef 24 hours. Remove the beef and pat dry. Lay out the beef on racks or use skewers to hang the beef in the smoker. Smoke at 160*F for 30 minutes then reduce to 130-140*F and smoke to desired texture. To test for doneness, remove a piece of jerky and allow to cool for 5-10 minutes then bend the meat. The meat should show signs of surface cracking but not be brittle or snap in half.


----------



## ernurse28 (May 24, 2013)

Chef Jimmy J I was curious if this jerky has a good bbq flavor to it when complete? Thanks!


----------



## brad nielson (Aug 28, 2016)

Chef Jimmy J has a good one...here is another more simple recipe.

1lbs ground elk/deer/beef

1/4 tsp cure #1

1 chopped onion (sauteed with peeper and salt)

1 can chicken gumbo soup

1/8 cup mustard

1/8 cup catsup

simmer for 30 minutes and allow cure to blend

chill....once chilled add to meat and process it as desired.

For a sweeter BBQ flavor add a little brown sugar as desired or honey


----------

